# Winter open island CLOSED



## loveclove (Jun 14, 2020)

*Hello *

I'm once again opening my 5 star southern hemisphere winter wonderland island for whoever wants to come shop, get _free DIYs/items_ (please take them) and/or inspiration. This time, *Celeste is here and there's a meteor shower (I didn't trap her so I'll have to look*). Tips from my wishlist or NMTs are appreciated, but not required.

*Just please be respectful with my flowers/mushrooms and in general. Do not take anything if I'm not stating here you can.*

*You may *talk to my villagers (don't bug them or hit them), get snowflakes, shop, dive, fish, get bugs, visit my house, my diner, and shake threes to get fruit that is available as well, if you don't have it yet (just don't pick the peaches right in front of the airport). 

I can craft you a snowflake pochette, ice wand or snowflake whreat if you bring me the materials. 

I won't be babysitting you _so only accepting people with 5+ 100% feedback_. I'll be online if you have doubts or wish to tip (I'm nairobi in game), but not necessary. 
Take DIY's if you're going to learn them, not to sell. They are to the right from the airport.

The main thing I still need to deal with are my flowers, they're a mess, so don't mind them. I also just started my 3rd character to decorate the house as a hotel.

I would love feedback in my board or here on the forum (I want to know what you think) and please leave via airport not - button when done.

Comment here and PM me with my island name Docemel so I know you read the rules for dodo! Have a little patience and close windows when people are coming and going.


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi, I would love to visit please


----------



## loveclove (Jun 14, 2020)

Roxy10 said:


> Hi, I would love to visit please


Sure thing, just pm me


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 14, 2020)

May I come as well, please


----------



## Yorli (Jun 14, 2020)

If ur still accepting I'd love to visit pls


----------



## loveclove (Jun 14, 2020)

Yorli said:


> If ur still accepting I'd love to visit pls


Sure, PM me!


----------



## Griff (Jun 14, 2020)

Thank you for hosting!

Extravagant island!


----------



## jazzygoat (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi, would love to visit!


----------



## roserk (Jun 14, 2020)

Im interested , I've been wanting to go see winter


----------



## BranchingSprout (Jun 14, 2020)

i would love to visit if you are still having people! :^)


----------



## loveclove (Jun 14, 2020)

BranchingSprout said:


> i would love to visit if you are still having people! :^)


I am! Pm me!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



roserk said:


> Im interested , I've been wanting to go see winter


Sorry you have 0 feedback


----------



## Jillenium (Jun 14, 2020)

hey I’ve messaged you, my ign is mama from jillville, thanks!


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 14, 2020)

Tysm for hosting, fab island which was extra special as a winter wonderland.

If you really want feedback?

I loved the cafe, felt like I was in Paris.
 The beach area love decking, so cute.

The villager house layout, gorgeous such cute detail.
Nooks so Christmassy! love house decked out like diner.

So very impressed, thank you so much for hosting (and for shopping, bought a cute pink coat )


----------



## loveclove (Jun 14, 2020)

Roxy10 said:


> Tysm for hosting, fab island which was extra special as a winter wonderland.
> 
> If you really want feedback?
> 
> ...


Tysm! I still need to put in a lot of work, specially in the diner!


----------



## Salomebibouland (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello! I would love to come visit, I am Salomé from bibouland


----------



## loveclove (Jun 14, 2020)

Salomebibouland said:


> Hello! I would love to come visit, I am Salomé from bibouland


i'm sorry i've been on for a while and now I'm closing, but i plan to do this again!


----------



## Salomebibouland (Jun 14, 2020)

loveclove said:


> i'm sorry i've been on for a while and now I'm closing, but i plan to do this again!


No problem!


----------



## jazzygoat (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks again for having me! You did a really good job planning your town! I feel like you have so many creative spaces like the zen garden by the beach, the coffee shop and the little picnic area. I really like your layout of Nook's and Able's too! I love your living room, it's so cozy and bright, and your basement is great! It reminds me of my parent's actual basement  Now I want to go renovate my whole island lol. 5/5 would visit again


----------



## loveclove (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm open again for an hour or so


----------



## Buffi (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi can I come visit? Momma Bear from Bookpinch


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 2, 2020)

I'd like to visit if possible ^.^ Noura from Elfhame


----------



## loveclove (Jul 2, 2020)

Peach_Jam said:


> I'd like to visit if possible ^.^ Noura from Elfhame


PM me for dodo!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020



Buffi said:


> Hi can I come visit? Momma Bear from Bookpinch


Sure, pm me!


----------



## nikchik (Jul 2, 2020)

May I visit? Kiks from Dimple Arc


----------



## Xdee (Jul 2, 2020)

hi can I pls stop by


----------



## loveclove (Jul 2, 2020)

nikchik said:


> May I visit? Kiks from Dimple Arc


Absolutely PM me


----------



## cicely (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello, I'd like to visit. I'm Cicely from Espoir. PMing you!


----------



## Anblick (Jul 2, 2020)

Could I stop by? ^^


----------



## loveclove (Jul 2, 2020)

Anblick said:


> Could I stop by? ^^


Sure, PM me


----------



## Dom (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to visit if you're still available  Louise from Belcher's


----------



## Deligrace (Jul 2, 2020)

Yes please!

Deligrace from Wrangler


----------



## loveclove (Jul 2, 2020)

Deligrace said:


> Yes please!
> 
> Deligrace from Wrangler


It says in the thread I'm closed right now, I might reopen tomorrow


----------



## loveclove (Jul 10, 2020)

Open for celeste!


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Jul 10, 2020)

May I pop in?


----------



## loveclove (Jul 10, 2020)

Pendragon1980 said:


> May I pop in?


ofc, PM me for code


----------



## Zakira (Jul 10, 2020)

Could I come by? I'm Zakira from Zavana


----------



## loveclove (Jul 10, 2020)

Zakira said:


> Could I come by? I'm Zakira from Zavana


shoot me a PM


----------



## Buffi (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi can I come visit Celeste and wish on stars?


----------



## loveclove (Jul 10, 2020)

Buffi said:


> Hi can I come visit Celeste and wish on stars?


sure, pm me for code


----------



## Kdburger (Jul 10, 2020)

loveclove said:


> *Hello *
> 
> I'm once again opening my 5 star southern hemisphere winter wonderland island for whoever wants to come shop, get _free DIYs/items_ (please take them) and/or inspiration. This time, *Celeste is here and there's a meteor shower (I didn't trap her so I'll have to look*). Tips from my wishlist or NMTs are appreciated, but not required.
> 
> ...


I am a total newb (although I'm over 50!), and I'd like to visit but don't have anything on your wishlist to bring...


----------



## loveclove (Jul 10, 2020)

Kdburger said:


> I am a total newb (although I'm over 50!), and I'd like to visit but don't have anything on your wishlist to bring...


I'm sorry but I don't really feel confortable accepting visitors with less than 5 good feedbacks as I won't be touring you around


----------



## Kdburger (Jul 10, 2020)

No worries--thanks anyway!


----------

